# Animal roadway injuries



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Animals Cause 26,000 Roadway Injuries Each Year

It is the first time the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has ever examined how many people suffer non-fatal injuries in car accidents involving animals.

Each year, about 200 people die in animal-related crashes out of the nearly 44,000 traffic fatalities nationwide. There were 247,000 crashes involving animals in 2000, the latest federal highway data available. 

The CDC doesn't know if the number of car-animal accidents are on the rise. They typically happen on rural roads or highways. Although nearly nine out of 10 such accidents involve deer, the CDC's crash study also found cows, squirrels, bears, dogs and raccoons.

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/automotive/3623616/detail.html


Too read the original report:
Nonfatal Motor-Vehicle Animal Crash--Related Injuries --- United States, 2001--2002
http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5330a1.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Oh, deer! Deer vs. vehicles creates $1 billion problem with deaths and injuries

This year, the state is testing a microwave-based deer-detection system. It's being installed on a stretch of Route 322 in Juniata County that records about 50 deer-vehicle crashes a year, Chizmar said. The system, when it is operational, will include 18 sensors running parallel to a half-mile segment of the highway. When a deer breaks the invisible microwave beam from a sensor, it triggers flashing yellow lights on a deer-warning sign. Motorists then will know to slow down even more.

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/04326/415129.stm


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

What is amazing, is that most of the injuries are caused by trying to avoid the animal and hitting trees, rollovers etc. Course it's hard to deliberetly strike something. Your natural instinc would be to avoid it. Flashing yellow lights? Heck, they don't slow down for the those regardless of where the light might be :yikes: . Such as schools, intersections, construction zones etc. Sad comentary on our "rush-rush" society. Or is hurrying just a habit??


----------

